# Is wireless next?



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

As far as components go it seems like anything thats wired usually gets followed by wireless,I think increasing cogs is a sign that they are runnin out of ideas,dont see any other REAL advancement on the horizon,the bike seat sure needs help in a big way.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm not sure wireless _is_ the next thing in gears given the likely cost, the potential for interference (how many times has your HRM spiked to 250+bpm?) and the fact that the brakes will always need cables/hoses so why not keep (cheap) wires for Di2/EPS too?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Not likely. Too many hurdles to overcome, like batteries in each component, wireless equipment for each component, etc.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Not likely. Too many hurdles to overcome, like batteries in each component, wireless equipment for each component, etc.


Could you imagine the bundle of wires you'd need to plug everything in? What a pain that would be. 

Plus, the batteries would all see different accounts of use, and being they'd all get charged together you would have a huge variance in device to device battery life in almost no time.


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*Mavic Mektronic*

Successor to the Zap system was wireless. The fact that each component would have it's own battery, it would be impossible to manage. I mean, some curmudgeons are saying that charging just one battery is too much


----------



## bchy (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm not saying the wireless will be the next thing but why would each componet need a separate battery? Why can one battery power all the components like the current system?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

bchy said:


> I'm not saying the wireless will be the next thing but why would each componet need a separate battery? Why can one battery power all the components like the current system?


How would you get power to each component without wires then?


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

bchy said:


> I'm not saying the wireless will be the next thing but why would each componet need a separate battery? Why can one battery power all the components like the current system?


*facepalm*


----------



## bchy (Dec 29, 2006)

OK... it was a dumb question.


----------



## davez26 (Nov 15, 2010)

Inductive charging fixes the charging problem. At some point, inductive charging will go truly wireless. A guy named Tesla fooled with that over a hundred years ago! Wireless shifters and brakes are coming, but when? I am sure shifting first. Brakes? Think super conductors and electromagnets. Not really that far fetched. You just wait.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

El Guapo said:


> Successor to the Zap system was wireless


Zap was only wireless rear derailleur, and it was garbage. Shifted when it felt like it, not when the rider wanted.

No advantage to wireless IMHO.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

pessimists...when everyone was workin makin tape digitized the CD came outta left field,in electronics just about anything is posssible ,batteries and other components are gettin smaller & smaller,each component would need a battery to transmit a signal,dont know whats around the corner in electronics cause it literally can change or does overnight,its always a question of time.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

vette said:


> pessimists...when everyone was workin makin tape digitized the CD came outta left field,in electronics just about anything is posssible ,batteries and other components are gettin smaller & smaller,each component would need a battery to transmit a signal,dont know whats around the corner in electronics cause it literally can change or does overnight,its always a question of time.


Or just realists. You know, those of us who see things in terms of fact, not fantasy.


----------



## davegregoire (Apr 9, 2012)

Fantasy today is fact tomorrow. 

Wireless Di2


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

And? What's the benefit?

More batteries to fail. More boards to fail. More charging circuits to fail. Bigger parts. Bulkier parts.

Just like disc brakes on road bikes, it's just another solution looking for a problem. Or, if you want to look at it another way, another way for a bunch of attention starved dopes to say "look how much money I have."


----------



## davegregoire (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm assuming people said the same thing about cycle computers at first too


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

davegregoire said:


> I'm assuming people said the same thing about cycle computers at first too


Uh huh. Knowing how far you've ridden or how long is on the same level of wireless shifting...


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

A place where people from around the world can communicate together ,thats fantasy,ah what a computer, a worldwide web,whats that,ah what a bicycle.. change the name here to horse & stable review ...take off your cyclecomputers, go back to downtube shifters,no clipless pedals what else,electricity I have candles ,all solutions lookin for problems,oh boy back to my cave,ugg.


----------

